# 2017 Jetta 1.4t UNITRONIC VS RACECHIP



## Jetdeio84 (Jan 10, 2022)

*I have a 2017 Jetta 1.4T with an integrated engineering intake and I just want to know what's the best performance ship out there for Jetta is a UNITRONIC or RACECHIP?

Plans for the vehicle.
-downpipe 

exhaust
aftermarket ignition coils.








*


----------



## dom1nofx (Jun 23, 2018)

Jetdeio84 said:


> *I have a 2017 Jetta 1.4T with an integrated engineering intake and I just want to know what's the best performance ship out there for Jetta is a UNITRONIC or RACECHIP?
> 
> Plans for the vehicle.
> -downpipe
> ...


Samesies. I feel that unitronic is better, but I’m biased as I have a dealer here that will do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetdeio84 (Jan 10, 2022)

Same. I get mixed reviews for both but no proof or Dyno of hp &trq. 
Im thinking of trading this car I'm for the gli then tune lol


----------



## dom1nofx (Jun 23, 2018)

Jetdeio84 said:


> Same. I get mixed reviews for both but no proof or Dyno of hp &trq.
> Im thinking of trading this car I'm for the gli then tune lol


Again, Samesies  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

